# Vintage two-prong tamper-proof outlet



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

How about one from 1916?








​


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

I bought a vintage coffee cart this year. Probably somewhere between 40' and 60's. It has one of those receptacles built into the unit with a cord to plug it in. Guess it was sort of early cord management. 

Meant to post a pic when I got it, but never got around to it.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Reuse it as a TR receptacle, it's code compliant on an ungrounded system.


----------



## sparky.jp (May 1, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Reuse it as a TR receptacle, it's code compliant on an ungrounded system.


True dat, but it's a bitch to have to file down the wider blade each time you want to plug in something! I keep a few of the old-school 3-prong adapter plugs w/o the polarized blades around just in case I encounter one of these outlets which are still common in older buildings.


----------

